# The Witcher 2



## Nerds_feather (Jul 3, 2012)

playing this at the moment. any else try it?


----------



## Shane Enochs (Jul 3, 2012)

My old boss was absolutely obsessed with this game.  Talked about it all the time.  I don't think I'd particularly be good at it, though.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jul 3, 2012)

it's a bit overly complicated at times (the inventory system, for example), and the storytelling devices don't always work, but i think overall it's a really fun, inventive game in one of the more interesting fantasy worlds i've come across in video games.


----------



## Grimbear (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah - I agree. Am playing it at the moment and it's fun. Opened the box about 9pm, looked up when I thought about an hour had gone by and it was close to midnight.


----------



## Miggy (Aug 6, 2012)

The Witcher 2 is good but I prefer the first one. That one was actually being a Witcher (sort of like a monster hunter) where as 2 is just convoluted with humanoid crap, which is fine and interesting but it does get a bit hard to care about some times.


----------

